
See the Movie, Buy the Dress - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/top-5/2008/05/08/Coolspotters-Celebrity-Consumerism
======
prakash
Check out the cars from Ironman: [http://coolspotters.com/movies/iron-
man/and/sports-cars/lotu...](http://coolspotters.com/movies/iron-
man/and/sports-cars/lotus-elise#medium-1714)

